# What do I look for to tell if CableCard is properly paired?



## geodon005 (Mar 10, 2004)

I have been having the "this screen is displayed on behalf of your cable provider" screen pop up occasionally and I am fairly sure my CableCard is not properly paired. Which screen should I be looking at, and what info on it, should I use to tell me whether or not pairng is correct?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

geodon005 said:


> I have been having the "this screen is displayed on behalf of your cable provider" screen pop up occasionally and I am fairly sure my CableCard is not properly paired. Which screen should I be looking at, and what info on it, should I use to tell me whether or not pairng is correct?


Who is your cable provider? Is it a Motorola or SA card?


----------



## geodon005 (Mar 10, 2004)

JoeKustra said:


> Who is your cable provider? Is it a Motorola or SA card?


My provider is WOW! . . . and I think the card is SA (but don't want to pull it out to check)


----------



## worachj (Oct 14, 2006)

What to look for:
https://support.tivo.com/articles/T...ooting-Roamio-Series-and-Premiere-Series-DVRs


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

geodon005 said:


> My provider is WOW! . . . and I think the card is SA (but don't want to pull it out to check)


For a Roamio: Settings, Remote, Cable CARD & Devices, CableCARD Decoder, CableCARD Options, CableCARD Menu, CableCARD (tm) Pairing.

If the card S/N starts with MA it's a Motorola M-Card. Back one level to Network Setup. The VCTID should be non-zero. The OOB Messages should be moving when you hit Select (Refresh).

If it's a SA card things will be different. "Properly" Paired? If the VCT ID is wrong for your headend then it could be paired but you could have the wrong Channel List.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

On my SA/Cisco cards, under the "CP Info" menu in the CableCARD settings, I look for an "Auth Status" of "CP Auth Received."


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

TiVo's support website will show you exactly what to look for depending on your TiVo and brand of cablecard.


----------

